# Evic VTC Mini Sleeve



## Chris du Toit (24/11/15)

Any vendors have sleeves for the VTC Mini?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/11/15)

We do. Not on the website however. But can arrange to ship if you want to PM your requirement. R40 each, 4 different colours


----------



## Frostbite (24/11/15)

Hey, we do. They are on our site :http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/evic-vtc-mini-silicone-sleeve)


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/11/15)

Here's the link: http://vaperite.co.za/product/evic-vtc-mini-silicone-sleeves/


----------



## Wyvern (4/12/15)

I am gonna revive this thread quickly

I need a sleeve asap but looking for one in cape town if possible. Otherwise I will order and wait till monday but at the rate I am damaging my mod (pro tip when they say do not operate heavy machinery after an op - that means mods as well)


----------



## wiesbang (4/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> I am gonna revive this thread quickly
> 
> I need a sleeve asap but looking for one in cape town if possible. Otherwise I will order and wait till monday but at the rate I am damaging my mod (pro tip when they say do not operate heavy machinery after an op - that means mods as well)


I will bring some bubble wrap with tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (4/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> I will bring some bubble wrap with tomorrow


Hahahahaha ow ow ow 

ok dont make me laugh  I have bubble wrap and have been tempted to do that. I dont want to cover the mod with a vinyl I have decided since I love the blue. but I have chips in it now that is driving me nuts.


----------



## wiesbang (4/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Hahahahaha ow ow ow
> 
> ok dont make me laugh  I have bubble wrap and have been tempted to do that. I dont want to cover the mod with a vinyl I have decided since I love the blue. but I have chips in it now that is driving me nuts.


How about clear vinyl?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (4/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> How about clear vinyl?


That will work I believe


----------



## wiesbang (4/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> That will work I believe


I dont have vinyl but I do have contact paper... almost same thing i guess


----------



## Wyvern (4/12/15)

Hehehe we can have a look tomorrow  Thanks


----------

